# Plastidip True Metallic Anthracite Grey



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Has anyone used this true Metallic spray yet and/or got on pics (preferably on a Black granite or cyber grey)? 

How many cans/coats of glossifier? I looks like it would match the black granite perfectly. 

Thanks guys. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

What are you going to be dipping, your wheels? If so then 4 cans of the metallic spray and 3 cans of gloss.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Thats what I thought, was planning on just getting a wheel kit from dyc.com, but wasn't sure if anyone had pics of that specific color or not. Might see if I can get this done this weekend. Will post pics when done

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I saw them and have a silver ice metallic cruze and almost thought that i can use the new metallic to be close to color matching the emblem


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Yea I would think the silver metallic would be really close to color matching. You would just need to add glossifier until you matched the clearcoat also. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well if you get the kit it comes with 4 cans of what you choose and if you get the gloss it'll come with 3 cans of that. When I got my wheel kit that's what it came with.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

I did the lower part of my rear bumper my Cruze with it. Didn't use any glossifier on it though.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Is that the anthracite? That looks really good on the diffuser like that

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Yep, I think it looks alot better than doing black. I bought the wheel kit from them but decided against doing my wheels so I'm just doing different ideas on all three of my cars lol. I can get a closer picture if you'd like.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Thatd be awesome if you could. I'm kinda curious as to how metallic it actually comes out. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Here you go man. A couple close up pictures.


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks a lot man. I think that color will look good for wheels on a black granite RS. I'll have to order that this weekend. I already used up this week's allowance on a K&N SRI

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

